# Graphical frontends to wireless networking

## Xywa

[Moderator edit: this post, and responses up through and including UberLord's suggestion to open a new thread, were originally part of the thread No WiCd in Gentoo?.  I split those posts out to this thread, and added a link back in the quote of UberLord below. -Hu]

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Don't forget the shiny dhcpcd Qt and GTK+ front ends 

 

How to run this combinations as a user? It is some kind of extention to dhcpcd?

Time ago in 2005/06 I used to use dhcpcd, but I as travel a lot and I use in other companies a lot of their protected wifi, it was much faster for me just to click network, password, save. Works, automaticly starts, any problem I got different icon colors. Just worked for last 15 yeras. Nevere crashed -  this was ViCd.

BTW: Just emerged net-misc/NetworkManager even have no idea how to start as no such command

Wiki (for Arch) is longer than for Gentoo instalation:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager

Wiki for WiCd in Gentoo (just 4 commands to start)

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wicd

WiCd after emerging just worked out-of-box.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Good news https://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/message/f2b25d68d18c7089a2247129c210d497

 

Great News! Any chance to support developers? Any crowdfunding link etc?

----------

## UberLord

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   Don't forget the shiny dhcpcd Qt and GTK+ front ends  
> 
> How to run this combinations as a user? It is some kind of extention to dhcpcd?
> 
> Time ago in 2005/06 I used to use dhcpcd, but I as travel a lot and I use in other companies a lot of their protected wifi, it was much faster for me just to click network, password, save. Works, automaticly starts, any problem I got different icon colors. Just worked for last 15 yeras. Nevere crashed -  this was ViCd.
> ...

 

Documentation for it is here:

https://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd-ui

TL;DR

Remove netifc configuration and ensure all wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd processes are dead.

Ensure that wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd are in the same runlevel.

Ensure that /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf has at least this configuration:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=root

update_config=1
```

If you want hot pluggable usb sticks to work, you need to enable interface matching support in wpa_supplicant by using -M on the commandline for it.

After that, restart both wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd.

You can then start either dhcpcd-gtk or dhcpcd-qt in an xterm and it will connect to dhcpcd and should connect to wpa_supplicant and you will get an icon in your system tray.

NOTE: Some desktops like GNOME-3 don't like a system tray so you might need to find another solution.

Good luck!

----------

## HeXiLeD

I am now using wpa_supplicant  and dhcpcd and I get disconnected constantly.

----------

## UberLord

So you need to look at your wpa_supplicant logs.

Ensure it's started with the -s flag to enable syslog output.

Then add as many -d flags as you like - more -d, more verbose debug.

Also, make sure that only one wpa_supplicant process is running. More than one, or another manager like systemd-networkd, wicd, connman etc will mess up wpa_supplicant.

----------

## UberLord

OR to put it more bluntly, dhcpcd and it's front ends just react to the network state.

When it's up dhcpcd will configure the address, dns, etc and the front ends will report this.

When it's down, dhcpcd will deconfigure the address etc and the front ends report this also.

For anything else (stability of the connection, wrong access point, roaming when not wanted) is at the level below - ie wpa_supplicant and/or the network driver.

I don't support that - you'll have to open a new thread (as this is about what people use, not what your specific issue is) and hope someone answers.

----------

## Xywa

Just trying to use networkmanager.

```
*  net-misc/networkmanager

      Latest version available: 1.18.4-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.18.4-r3

```

Found on internet, to use with gui we need to install:

```
*  kde-plasma/plasma-nm

      Latest version available: 5.17.5

      Latest version installed: 5.17.5

```

However, I am in the hotel now. So under WiCd I go this:

https://i.imgur.com/V0hRFrn.jpg

Could see any network, any channel. Just one click to connection.

With  networkmanager I got:

https://i.imgur.com/eykZzrL.jpg

Then click + and I got this:

https://i.imgur.com/EQy1Xox.jpg

Then click WiFi and I got this:

https://i.imgur.com/nD7JJgH.jpg

How to obtain such^^ data when I am in the hotel? Can I with networkmanager see what wifi networks are nearby?

On Arch looks different (they have a nearby WiFi list I am missing on Gentoo):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAi9DurTRQc

----------

## HeXiLeD

For some reason I am getting problems and something is forcing the installation of network manager which is not needed or wanted.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8419942.html#8419942

----------

